# The new Reactions (Likes) System



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

So... a fair few people have commented that they're not fans of the 'heart' symbol representing a 'Like'. I'm happy to change this entire system and I'd like your feedback on what options we should have.

Currently we have 5 possible 'Reactions' to a post:

*Like 
Thanks
Haha
Confused
Sad*

I was thinking a Downvote and possible Guru ones may be useful. Not sure we need Sad.

Thoughts?

Once we've decided on the available options we can choose some new icons.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Can we have unlimited again?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

downvote will get bitchy as hell


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> downvote will get bitchy as hell


 Squeaky bum time for you tin


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I think a negative rep system would be good, but people will certainly abuse it.

@Lorian im not sure how this works with rep, which ones affect actual memebr reputation currently?

Maybe have a green "info" and red "info" one rather than a downvote to stop argumentative downvoting and focus on actual knowledge...


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Squeaky bum time for you tin


 Couldnt give a monkeys to be honest mate!

I can just see it turning a bit school playground-ish.

Probably put a lot of people off


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> Couldnt give a monkeys to be honest mate!
> 
> I can just see it turning a bit school playground-ish.
> 
> Probably put a lot of people off


 thats a downvote.  haha

but srs you raise a good point, you dont want pissy little people downvoting members who are knowledgable based on annoyances.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @Lorian im not sure how this works with rep, which ones affect actual memebr reputation currently?


 As it stands at this very moment, *Like*, *Thanks* and *Haha *increase a users Repuation by +1 point. *Confused* and *Sad* have no impact.

My long-term thinking is to only have 'Thanks' and 'Guru' (or similar) increase Reputation. So simply Liking a post won't have any impact other than being a vanity point.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't have strong views but maybe keep the like (for general agreement/acknowledgement) and the HaHa, then add one to act as the reputation system if people want this.

Didn't we try a dislike style option a while ago, with rather predictable consequences before it was removed? I don't personally think it would be a good idea.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd like a 'horny' option


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

can we have a "natty" emoji as @Natty Steve'o has rinsed the smug one to bits


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

One question @Lorian is there still a reaction limit per day as there used to be for likes?

And if so does it appear a screen saying something or does it simply stop working for a while?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> One question @Lorian is there still a reaction limit per day as there used to be for likes?
> 
> And if so does it appear a screen saying something or does it simply stop working for a while?


 And still no reaction :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> And still no reaction :lol:


 He must be busy what can I say


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

We have seen threads turn into fights and bitch fests and get derailed by personal issues, a dislike button begs to be abused. I think it will do more harm than good.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

IronJohnDoe said:


> He must be busy what can I say


 I assume you can't have run out of likes yet? If so then you don't really have a problem...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> downvote will get bitchy as hell


 True , once there was this guy that would give me bad rep for even saying hi . I mean what ? I ' m the most discreet person.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Also , I think a thumps up instead of a heart icon would be fine and yes , sad is not necessary I think .

I dont know what gives good or bad rep and I 'm not interested in my rep either  just dont want to get molested upon or banned just because someone is an idiot .

Thats all !

X


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

anabolik said:


> I'd like a 'horny' option


 *GURU*

( out of everything )


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Lorian said:


> So... a fair few people have commented that they're not fans of the 'heart' symbol representing a 'Like'. I'm happy to change this entire system and I'd like your feedback on what options we should have.
> 
> Currently we have 5 possible 'Reactions' to a post:
> 
> ...


 Thumbs up instead of heart for like.. downvote/negging too open to abuse imo.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I noticed I pressed one and gave someone a purple trophy,what does that mean,also someone sent me a confused one,what do you do in that circumstance,reply back and say why the fck are you confused ? Edit forgot to put a smiley face ,don't want no trouble


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I assume you can't have run out of likes yet? If so then you don't really have a problem...


 Exactly :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A 'Like' is enough, anymore than that, sort of 'wastes time' - milliseconds prolly. 

If the 'Likes' could also accumulate & be displayed, then this adds creedence to a members posts, possibly aiding newer members to see that the postee might know what they're talking about. Sometimes.... 

Slightly long winded reply, but I blame dtlv for this...   

Btw, where is he, as I love his verbose answers; & he does write so well.  

And lastly, have you thought about bribing hackskii to come back?

@dtlv

@hackskii


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

I think a one click like button is enough rather than this click once then choose option. I also think that having options to respond with a emoji like this reduces interaction between users and undermines the fundamentals of a forum discussion. People are more likely just to thank someone with the thanks trophy than write the words and therefore breaking the conversation short.

Seems pedantic while I write it but I come on this forum for the straight talking no nonsense side of things that lacks so often nowadays. Let's not ruin that.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> If the 'Likes' could also accumulate & be displayed, then this adds creedence to a members posts, possibly aiding newer members to see that the postee might know what they're talking about. Sometimes....


 In case you don't realise the likes already accumulate in this way but the overwhelming majority are for being entertaining rather than useful - as you allude to at the end there. Lorian's suggestion for a second option is to try to separate the two things out to potentially provide a better guide to new members. What I'm personally not to sure about is whether new members might actually look at this though.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

A '+1' button is fine, that way it covers a post being liked, funny, helpful or anything else positive. There's no need to break it down in to multiple buttons.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> One question @Lorian is there still a reaction limit per day as there used to be for likes?
> 
> And if so does it appear a screen saying something or does it simply stop working for a while?


 @Lorian it stopped working again, I wanted to put a reaction to a post and every time I reload it disappears, first it show me like I reacted then if I reload or I come back to that thread it's like it never happened. Why is that?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

I miss a good neg.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

20 likes a day IS Just NOT Enough!!!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> 20 likes a day IS Just NOT Enough!!!


 Good luck with that, we did a Poll, majority of voters was towards more like, BUT nothing happened. They like being "like nazis" IMO :whistling:


----------

